# I need help



## pretty69_angel (Jun 5, 2008)

Well.. I guess i'll start out saying dat my husband n I will be married for 3 yrs on da 18th of june n been together for 4yrs, we have had a vry hard rd, from no jobs, homless, him cheatin,n 3childern with in 2 yrs. 

Well.... now da point, My husband decided to get a devoirce saturday night, then sunday moring he decided to try to make it work. Then came monday... he came home for lunch n told me he wanted a trail seperation, I didnt have a choice, he told me dat he was goin to sleep in da car, tho da last 3 nights(da only 3) he has been gone he has slept on da couch. He will still text me, tlk to me face to face n on da phone. Neways, last nite we had a 2.5 hour tlk, we were vrry calm, n never fought, it ended with us making out for like 45 min. i told him he couldnt just kiss me n tell me he loved me now n play with my heart, he is more then welcome home but not to hurt me. He thn kissed me over n over, we finaly stoped n decided it was time to go get our childern from my moms. On da way to get da kids i asked him if we got anywhere, he said dat we accomplished not fightin while we tlked n dat he was goin to stay on da couch until sunday n spend time with da kiids n we would tlk again. So this morning he told me dat he has "changed" his mind after tellin our childern he would be home to play. He was goin to c sum frnds. 

I dont want this seperation... or a result in devorice, he wanted me to go get help n i did, he needs to go get help also he knws he is bipolar n depressed but dont wana be on medication. I dont know wut I should do, how to help myself, my kids, n us. I care for him so much I dont want ne1 hurt. 


Plzz help me im confused.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The first step in this is that he must seek medical help with his depression and bi-polar disorders. If he doesn’t it is unlikely he will reconnect and commit to you and his children. There are a lot if issues in your marriage and he needs to be of clear mind to effectively work out these issues with you. Good luck and bless.


----------



## pretty69_angel (Jun 5, 2008)

wut if he every other time we tlk he wants to come home but just dont.... We just had a conversation... face to face he told me dat he wants to come home but it is too soon. then when we got done talking he changed his clothes, grabbed his work boots n said he "probably" wouldnt be back 2nite. Is tellin me it is to soon mean he will just give it time or stalling?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

If he is suffering from depression and bi-polar it's difficult to guess what he might be thinking from one day to the next. He's probably reacting the way that will best get him through the day. 

As Amp said, he needs to address his issues before you can even begin to guess what's going through his mind.


----------



## pretty69_angel (Jun 5, 2008)

i guess all dat makes since... I just want him home so bad cuz i know dat if we work together we can make it, dat i keep thinkin about him n how happy we were once, n now he is gone. He tell me he wants to come home but it is too soon.... but he wont say he loves me or dont show ne affection except for dat nite we had our 1st long talk since da seperation. Y does he want to come home but not showing neway dat he still loves me except word of mouth?


----------

